

Textbook Arbitrage: Making Money Off Used Books - greedoshotlast
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/11/10/363103753/textbook-arbitrage-making-money-off-used-books

======
greedoshotlast
Also worth mentioning textbooks have the classic principal–agent problem,
since the professor choosing what textbook to use for the class is never
actually purchasing the book.

------
greedoshotlast
Doubling your money is much better returns than any hedge fund I've heard of.

